# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Da es in die Urlaubszeit geht, wäre ein Urlaubsfoto - gerne in Verbindung mit Angeln - das was diesen Monat gewünscht wäre von den "Altmembern".. *


*Der Gewinn Juli​*
*Shakespeare MACH3​*



Die Kombination aus edlem Design und exzellenter Verarbeitung zeichnen die Mach-3 Rollenserie aus. Die 10 Kugellager und das hochwertige Getriebe ermöglichen einen geschmeidigen Lauf und eine perfekte Schnurverlegung.

Die Größe 040 wird mit vier hochwertigen Aluminiumspulen geliefert. Diese Rollen sind perfekt für die Distanzangelei mit schweren Wagglern und Futterkörben geeignet.  

• Frontbremse
• Ausgestattet mit zwei einschraubbaren Aluminiumkurbeln & 1 Doppelkurbel
• Instant Anti Reverse
• Größe 040:

  - 1 x reguläre Aluminiumspule
  - 2 x flache Match-Aluminiumspulen
  - 1 x superflache Match-Aluminiumspule
  - Lieferung in einem luxuriösem Rollenetui

VP: 94,90€


----------



## jottweebee (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

*Urlaubszeit: Makrelenzeit*






_


----------



## cHHristian (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*





ein schöner urlaubstag auf dem campingplatz.

wer hat eigentlich letzten monat gewonnen?
mfg ch


----------



## Schlickrutscher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Hallo Boardies,

letzten Sommer an der Küste, Sonne, Ruhe und Sohnemann mit dem Mittagessen .... Papa durfte Keschern und anfeuern #6


----------



## MFausti (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Wieso immer Urlaub im Ausland ? Zu Hause gibt es doch auch schöne Angelgewässer


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

urlaubs foto von 2008


----------



## L-TownPlayer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*






 [FONT=&quot]Urlaubszeit ist und bleibt Angelzeit
hier ein paar Bilder von mir in den Frühen Morgenstunden in aus meiner alten Heimat Sachsen Anhalt[/FONT]#h 
   ach so ja an dem Tag sind mir 2 große Hechte und ein dicker Karpfen ins Netz gegangen
leider war mein urlaub zu schnell wieder vorbei :c
aber ich habe ja in 2 wochen wieder Urlaub 
da werde ich bestimmt mal ne woch an den see fahren und Angel
werde euch die bilder natürlich nicht vorenthalten 

MFG Chris


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Aus meinem Holland Urlaub


----------



## Tobi94 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Sommerurlaub auf den Fiji-Inseln...




War ein Wunderschöner Urlaub mit vielen (mit der Hand) gefangenen Fischen


----------



## L-TownPlayer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

toby versuchs mal hier mit und dann machst du als vorschau 
also BBCode Link mit Vorschau
http://www.imgbox.de


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Urlaub an der Ostsee


----------



## jannik112 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*




Der Urlaub im Sauerland war toll,habe dort einiges gelernt.Hoffe,dass euch mein Foto überzeugt!


----------



## Strykee (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Mein Urlaub 2009 in Holland am Meer 

Waren echt tolle Tage!


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Rügenurlaub´2008 an Pfingsten waren die Hornis noch massenhaft vertreten.


----------



## Thomas HH (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Das ist prima - nu noch n bischen Glück#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

2008 in McPom-


----------



## the big catch (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Aus dem Anglerurlaub im schönen England
Mit dazugehörigem Hecht als "Beifang"beim Friedfischangeln:lDas war das schönste am ganzen Urlaub:l


----------



## Peter5Pan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

HI  hier auch mal ein Bild von miraus dem Urlaub in Greetsiel 2007. Ist zwar jetzt keine Angel auf dem Bild zusehen, aber waren trotzdem eineinhalb tolle angelwochen.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Kurzurlaub am Rhein, Sommer 2008. Mit so einem schönen Rapfen (71cm) lässt sich auch der kürzeste Urlaub genießen. 
Grüße ausm Schwarzwald


----------



## jodoro (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

So, dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück.

Das ist morgens an der Schlei bei Kappeln.


----------



## eic1600 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Hallo,

dieses Foto habe ich im Jahre 2008 in Norwegen am Talgjesforden (nordöstlich von Stavanger) mit dem kleinen Ort Vervik im Rücken von einem Ruderboot aus geschossen.

beste Grüße


----------



## traudi (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

*Servus!:vik:

*wollte euch auch mal ein paar bilder hier reinstellen von unserem sehr schönen :l, dafür aber auch sehr erfolglosen #q Angelurlaub in Bukkemose.


mfg traudi


----------



## Rischy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Dann will ich auch mal!

War ein sehr schöner Abend im Juni 2009 an der 
Trave in Lübeck!


----------



## Vitalv (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Aus unserem Schwedenurlaub im Mai 2009.


----------



## gjedde (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Norwegen - Smöla Mitte Juni 2009


----------



## Vitali-KS (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Schöner Urlaubstag im Mai 2009 auf Fehmarn! #6


----------



## L-TownPlayer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

super bilder von euch am besten finde ich die mit sonne auf oder untergang 

das zeugt von durchhalte vermögen oder Frühaufsteher#h


----------



## YakuzaInk (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Hochseefischen vor Fuerteventura :l


----------



## -zippo- (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Angeln in Holland bei einem wunderschönen  sonnenuntergang!


----------



## crazyFish (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Diesen Urlaub gibt es leider nur am heimischen Gewässer, aber dafür mit Outdoorcharakter.


----------



## Weser1 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

So, das "erste mal" Norwegenurlaub 2009. War SUPER!
Gruß Weser1


----------



## wäcki (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

schöner sonnenuntergang im letzten urlaub


----------



## kuchinka007 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

ich bin neu hier und wollte nur sagen,, sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus, die rolle"^^


----------



## Grilly (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Urlaub 2008 am heinmischem Gewässer (da wo es am schönsten ist ).
An diesem Tag gab es viele schöne Hechte und das sind Zwei davon.


----------



## Sebi888 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Urlaub am Förmitzspeicher 2009!

Toller Sonnenuntergang..

Gruß Sebi


----------



## Capon (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Zuhause is doch am Schönsten.


http://img189.*ih.us/img189/4082/96719183.th.jpg [url=http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq1rd0fA]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JimmyEight (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Ein sommerlicher Urlaubsabend am Bach


----------



## Nilemann11 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Norwegen 2009 Hitra-Dolmöy ( Fingergrund )
Dorsch 14 KG, 115 cm


----------



## cHHristian (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

wer hat eigentlich im juni gewonnen?


----------



## chivas (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/5301/unbenanntnbr.jpg

leider nur nen handybild - ich find die dunklen wolken auf dem wasser an dem richtig sonnigen maitag ganz klasse ^^

nuja - ansonsten - 5 tage angelurlaub am kanal zu dritt und raus kam nen ganzer graser, 2 sonnenbrände und ca. 100 mückenstiche xD


----------



## ZanderKai (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Letzte Woche Urlaub an der Nordsee .
Hier ein Bild von der schönen Eider :k


----------



## nikoB (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

leider spielt das Wetter nicht immer mit und so konnten wir nur an einem von drei Tagen rausfahren


----------



## Biberacher (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Hier ein schöne Barbe aus der Donau, die ich während einem mehrtägigen Angelaufenthalt gefangen habe.


----------



## FreeLee (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/2370/mg2246.jpg

. . . solche Bilder bekommt man, wenn man im Urlaub mal "unbewaffnet" an der Mittelmole in Warnemünde spazieren geht.

Naja, man muss den Finger ja auch mal gerade lassen können.:k


----------



## leif88 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

urlaub in dänemark


----------



## kenito (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Urlaubänemark Rodekro-Fiskepark


----------



## ElBlindo (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Bilder vom urlaub letztes Jahr auf Rügen


----------



## locotus (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Timmendorfer Strand Sealife 2005


----------



## Dettmän (1. August 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli09*

Urlaub am Landwehrsee


----------

